
AI-generated Joe Rogan fake has to be heard to be believed - r0n0j0y
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/17/18629024/joe-rogan-ai-fake-voice-clone-deepfake-dessa
======
HNLurker2
If only I could use this to narrate my audiobooks. Is it illegal to use
someone's voice?

------
cannedslime
Title was not click bait. This is pretty impressive.

